
Ask HN: Brave browser as a platform for the legal industry? - Blake_Emigro
Please roast me on the technical merits of this failed proposal to Mozilla MVP Builder. I&#x27;m now looking at the possibility of Brave, rather than Firefox. I&#x27;m limited to 2000 characters here, so most of the application has been cut out.<p>XXXXXX is an open-source, privacy-based, distributed web platform for the online delivery of legal services to the public.<p>The proposal is to fork Firefox and introduce an open-source, decentralized, privacy-based, distributed web platform that is a search engine &amp; browser, and profile &amp; file directory for consumers, a site hosting and content management system for lawyers, and a legaltech app store. Make a separate source of truth, away from the fake news and scammers, and a platform for authorized practitioners and vetted legaltech companies to serve more people, with permissioned, universal login IDs &amp; profiles.<p>What this means is the consumer will see a web interface much like Firefox, (after download), and will be able to search for legal services, both lawyers and apps, and then create their universal profile on an as-needed basis to be able to give permission to the applicable legal service of their choice. The search results will be limited to authorized legal service providers, and the app store view will be only vetted, privacy-based legaltech apps. The consumer will be able to upload files relevant to their legal matter and have a folder system, much like Google Drive to work with. In this way, the consumer can discreetly get proper legal information, and interact with legal service providers without the fear of being tracked, or having their information shared or sold, (like the existing ad-based and data mining services that exist now).<p>Thanks so much, Blake
======
s1t5
Good luck with getting people to upload sensitive legal information to a free
platfrom that they know nothing about and which has a confusing operating
model. Unless you're a big company and you're offering something which looks,
feels and actually _is_ expensive, you'd only get laughs in the industry.

~~~
Blake_Emigro
Thanks for this! Certainly I have some experience with this already from my
legal services business. The main difference being the clients trusted me
first.

